# Your Production Status has Changed



## scubajag (Mar 14, 2005)

Just was notified that my 2012 3281 Coupe with M/T, Vermillion Red, has entered production August 26th and should be out by September 5th. Should be a performance center delivery in mid October. Now the wait begins.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Peel said:


> Well, you will find out exactly one week before I do, so I eagerly await your 12-hour compliance report. Be sure to include a photo on your wheels.


FYI...my car is 176, and my build sheet still says 2MF's. Your car is a 328, right? I'd be a little more worried, as the bulletin specifically mentions no more +1 wheel upgrades.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

323power said:


> FYI...my car is 176, and my build sheet still says 2MF's. Your car is a 328, right? I'd be a little more worried, as the bulletin specifically mentions no more +1 wheel upgrades.


I'm 176 as well (and already gotten the first payment in the mail) - can you still see your build sheet from bmwusa.com


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

stonemik said:


> I'm 176 as well (and already gotten the first payment in the mail) - can you still see your build sheet from bmwusa.com


I can still see it in "Track your BMW", but I just emailed my dealer today, and he sent me the latest build sheet from dealerspeed. I wanted to have something in hand that says as of today, my car should have been built with 2MFs/193M's.


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

323power said:


> I can still see it in "Track your BMW", but I just emailed my dealer today, and he sent me the latest build sheet from dealerspeed. I wanted to have something in hand that says as of today, my car should have been built with 2MFs/193M's.


Here's hoping for you as well but surely they would have notified you if not. Funny but when I do track my BMW it is like the car is already in my possession.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

stonemik said:


> Here's hoping for you as well but surely they would have notified you if not. Funny but when I do track my BMW it is like the car is already in my possession.


Did you activate your BMWFS account online? For some reason, it still says my info is not found. The dealer only sent me stuff to BMWFS last Thursday, so who knows?


----------



## stonemik (Jun 19, 2011)

323power said:


> Did you activate your BMWFS account online? For some reason, it still says my info is not found. The dealer only sent me stuff to BMWFS last Thursday, so who knows?


Yes and it seems to be working fine. Das Auto never went to "Production Ends" on bmw's website - it just appeared two days ago as if it were in my possession - (actually, now that I think about it, the website updated the same day that my CA, Santiago, called and told me it was completed. Never saw the "Production Ends" graphic.) It looks like the car is in my possession. I then tried to activate the BMWFS and the account was there so it may have to have something to do when the website thinks it's is complete. Now when I call the BMWNA status line, I get something to the effect that your vehicle is on it's way to the port of exit or some such nonsense...
Time is moving much more slowly now or so it seems.

By the bye and buy...when do we setup BMW Assist? I guess at redelivery?

Mike


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

stonemik said:


> By the bye and buy...when do we setup BMW Assist? I guess at redelivery?
> 
> Mike


Yes, at re-delivery. You really should ignore the track my BMW web information - it will be wrong most of the time for most of the people. I have a 2010 ED 335 vert that I took redelivery on in Feb 2010 and the website still shows awaiting transport  Even a stopped clock is correct twice a day, but ...

Dick


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

323power said:


> I can still see it in "Track your BMW", but I just emailed my dealer today, and he sent me the latest build sheet from dealerspeed. I wanted to have something in hand that says as of today, my car should have been built with 2MFs/193M's.


 I plan to do the same thing. I leave a week from Sunday, and plan to stop in on Friday or Saturday to get a copy of the build order with the current date.

I'm still trying to decide what my plan of action will be, if whilst standing by the turntable I see anything other than 193s.


----------



## Peel (May 31, 2011)

323power said:


> FYI...my car is 176, and my build sheet still says 2MF's. Your car is a 328, right? I'd be a little more worried, as the bulletin specifically mentions no more +1 wheel upgrades.


Actually, I'm a little less worried, seeing as I paid $600 extra, above and beyond the price of the M-Sport package.


----------



## 323power (May 23, 2005)

Peel said:


> Actually, I'm a little less worried, seeing as I paid $600 extra, above and beyond the price of the M-Sport package.


True...have you gotten the latest build sheet from the dealer yet? I'm wheels up Tuesday :banana:


----------

